# Who own straight or "V" plows?



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Just thought that it would be interesting to see how many of us own only straight plows or only "V" plows or both. 

1. Straight plows

2. "V" plows

3. Both straight and "V" plows


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I own both, but when buying new I get v's.
Dino


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2001)

V for me 

Hey, I made a ryhme 

Greg


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I buy both V-Plows and straight. V-plows are good on 3/4 of the plowing applications we handle. Straight blades are best for the other 1/4.

Geoff


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

So far as of 11/21/01, 48 of us polled. 

Results: 
37 of us own straight plows. (77.09%)
25 of us own "V" plows. (52.09%)

It shows that the majority of us own straight plows, but half of us own "V" plows which is pretty interesting because it only have be around for a few years.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Yeah, like 15 years.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I think that how long V-plows have been around depends on where you are. In this area you would see a Boss plow (of any kind) a few years ago about as often as Haley's comet! Around here V-plows have only been around for about 5-6 years since Fisher/Western came out with one.

I remember going to a truck show in Boston a few years back and seeing a Boss (V-plow) for the first time up close and also seeing a Fisher V plow for the first time. When I asked the Boss rep if they were copying Fisher, his forehead nearly exploded . "NO WAY" he shot back at me "WE HAD THIS PLOW FOR YEARS!" but if you lived around here it was all Fisher all the time.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I can't remember how long ago it was but it has to be at least 15 years ago that I saw a Diamond-V for the first time at the Big-E... I have always been impressed with a V-Plow... it's a shame it took me until this year to get one but I'm sure looking forward to using my new Fisher V-plow!!!


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Only V-Plows. Boss Boss Boss!


Triton Snow Removal
Woodstock, Il 60098


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

Both of my plows are western pro plows (straight) The only straight plows I've ever seen are Meyer and Westerns and the only v's are Boss and Western. I'd never even heard of Fischer or Diamond until I found this site, which has been unbelievably helpful by the way.

Jason


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

7.5ft Western Pro Plow straight, and 10' Western HW straight. When I buy a new plow, though, I will definately get a "V".

Bruce


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

8'-2" Boss V and a 9'-2" Boss V for the dually.
Hope I get to use them this year. Last year we worked snow for 2 weeks.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

hi gang i only will use vee blades .i have 3 mpv western blades. i have used the straight blades for years. but once you try a vee you will not go back to straight blades.take care.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I am more of the thinking that Geoff is. I plow a lot of private roads and Condos with long drives. Here a straight blade (9ft) is a better choice then a V. I have plowed them with my V and it just does not roll the snow at a higher speed then the stright blades. In a condition like that the straight blade can really push the snow back.

I think V's are the trendy thing. Although they definately have their place and I will continue to have one or two they are not necessary. People have plowed for years without them. Yes they make small lot work and some driveways faster. People are caught up in V-plow fever I think. wxmn6 is right. Even though they have been around for years Boss and Diamond were the original makers neither was super popular in the Northeast which is probably the biggest snowplowing market. Now that Fisher has come out with one, the best IMO, snowplowers here have becoime more aware of them. Even if they are not running Fishers there are a lot more V's into this area. I know I will always have at least one in my arsenal.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I think you are a little narrowmined in your opinion of the NE being the biggest plowing market. Thge mid west covers alot more sq footage, and they get alot more winter than we do. 
The reason we got along with v plows, was that they were not made. Now that they are being being made, why someone would want a straight plow is beyond me. I am more of the thinking that I will always have one stright plow in my arsenal, and the rest will be v plows.
When I can save 30-50% plowing time, why switch back.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

With it 2 years all my parking lot trucks will have V-plows. The exception will be the trucks with the 10' straight blades.

Will I still have some straight blades yes. However the V-plows will be dominating before long. 

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

If you count New York and PA in the Northeast which I do, not just New England. I realize the midwest is bigger but I think there is a bigger population and thus more contractors to service the population in the northeast. Maybe I am wrong. Just seems that a lot of marketing and such is concentrated on the northeast. Boss designed a whole plow (trip edge) just to be able to make sales and compete with Fisher.

Everyone has there own opinion of V's. I think they are great. However they do not seem to roll snow on the roads I plow as well as a straight blade. My two straight blades have foils which you cannot put on a V. I can run down a road and blow the snow far back. When I try the same road with a V in a straight position the snow would not roll as well and come over the blade. When I plow a driveway or small lot the V is awesome. Saves me tons of time by being able to move snow.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I think we need to define plowing snow vs moving snow.
If you need to plow snow the straight plow works great, and the v plow works good.
When you need to move snow, the v plow does great, but the stright plow does mediocre at best. What you have to do is define what type of snow related work the truck and plow will most often be doing. That will better define your need for a straight or v plow.
As for marketing, I have not been out west or even to the mid west, but the greater Chicago area has a ton of snow removal contractors as does the mid atlantic region. If you go out west few have ever heard of fisher before Douglas Dynamics bought them, let alone saw one. 
Dino


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Being from Michigan, I've seen Boss V's for many years. Infact, I don't think I have seen any V except boss. And not to many yellow straights either. Boss and Western are the norm here. I've got a Western straight but a V may be in the picture if we have a good year.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

And Western used to build a full-trip V-plow in the early 90's. 8' 8".

I think they only built them for a year or two.

We had 3 of them and they seemed to work decent. Lighter than a Boss and tripped a lot easier.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think if you want to move snow then a pusher box is the best option. I am looking into one for a industrial park. The V's best attribute is that it is versitale. It is a catch all between pushers and straight plows. Look at every mall, airport or large area and you are more apt to see pushers and straight blades. The blades feed the pushers who move and stack the snow. I still think V's are best for smaller to medium size lots.

My wife is from Chicago and was somewhat into this business, family did a lot of plowing. She knows plows, trucks and companies. She told me that she has never seen the marketing that is here for plowers. She cannot beleive the amount of contractors, dealers and diversity of equipment available as we travel the region. Yes there are other big markets but it seems like everyone (Boss, Western, Blizzard, etc) is looking to move into this area. Only a few (Fisher, Diamond, Meyer) were known here before. I know all companies want to expand but i think the marketing and dealer incentives are testimony to the fact that manufacturers realize where the market is.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

A little common sense please. Obviously I was speaking in the parameters of small 1-2 acre commercial lots that would need snow moved. Not large industrial/ retail lots where pushers are the norm.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I was using common sense. I am looking at a snowpusher for lots of about 1-2 acres. There are a few on the same road that I could dedicate the pusher to. I think this is where a small pusher will outperform any plow. Now small lots to me are like a under an acre. Most of these a V is better then a pusher or straigh blade. Of course there are exceptions to everything. 

I plow one lot that is about 20-25ft wide and about 150ft long. Here a 9ft straight blade will clear in 3-4 passes and be able with the foil to really throw the snow to the side. If needed we come in and stack haul snow away for an extra charge of course. Add to this the fact that I probably plow 15-20 miles of roads (private and large condos) and to me 9 ft straight blades are an advantage.


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

I'm leaning with dino on this one, i was just plain tired of taking only half a wack with my straight blade when trying to windrow. 
i have not yet used the mvp other than playing with it on the truck but i shurly will be reporting on it when we do get some snow. if the v sucks i will swallow my pride and tell you it does.
dan


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Hold on!

I never said the V sucks! I love mine. I just feel that it is not always the best for everything. It is a catch all capable of working as a small pusher and a straight blade on long runs. It works well but will never eliminate the other two.


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

well i am a one man show so it had better work for everthing i need it to as i can't afford to have another truck with a straight blade on it.
dan


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I live in a farm country so there is plenty of residential around here. Straight plows are very common here for snowplowing residential. I never saw a "V" plow in my area until last summer when my town bought one for town highway pickup truck. But that is not for residential. That is why I said that "V" plows have been around for a few years. Not here, but I know that it is true in some other areas. Some people likes "V" plows because it increases their productivity, but it is mainly useful for commercial. In my opinion, I do belive that straight plows is better for residential plowing than "V" plows. Because residential usually only need a few passes to plow the driveways. It all depends on what type of accounts and how many accounts you have, and so on.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Big time wrong on a straight being better for residential.
Try to open a driveway apron that has 2'+ or more of snow in it. Or a 3/4 mile driveway with 18" of heavy wet snow on it. The straight plow will just spin your tires, and my v will cut right through it. Also cleaning out around the obstacles is alot easier with the v plow. No tail offs.
I have yet to find any application expect straight one way plowing that a v plow doesnt blow the staright plow away in.
Dino


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Dino, I said that it all depend on the type of accounts. An account that you would plow 2' of snow at once is a big difference than plowing every 6". Those who plows every 6" to 10" would be fine with straight plow. Who would want to plow 2' of snow at once??  

Not a smart thing to do. Causes more wear and tear. Better to plow during the storm than waiting until end of storm. Residential plowers usually plows during the storm so they don't get caught and it is more profitable that way. 

I am not saying that V plow is not useful for driveway. Yes I know they can be useful in some situations, but not always. IMO, I do not think it is worth spending more money on V plow, unless you have alot of residential accounts. Also V have more parts than straight plows. So there is some advantage and disadvantage.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I agree that a V is'nt for everybody, but it does help with spill over, even on driveways.

http://albums.photopoint.com/j/View?u=1495058&a=11284837&p=44423874 
http://albums.photopoint.com/j/View?u=1495058&a=11284837&p=44423827


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

First off I know how to plow with the storm. But what about the call ins and flag downs. Those driveways may not have been plowed during the storm. I am saying that the v plow will go right through, and the straight will have a very hard time with it.
I have plowed with both types , and having had a v plow now, I from experience can say that the straight plow has no advantages over a v plow unless you are doing all one way straight plowing. Case closed, there is no other argument, it is a fact written in stone unable to be moved, surrounded by armed guards, and a mean dog.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I guess Dino thinks he is Moses.

Fact is there can be other opinions and very little in this business is written in stone. Everystorm is different as is every plower and driveway. 

I have pushed through many 2 foot piles with a 7ft straight blade on my Toyota. Never gotten it stuck. Plowing involves more then just dropping the blade and balsting down a drive. Those are the guys that get stuck. The guy that drives my Toyota now can still plow most of our drives faster then our v-plow or our bigger straight blades. This is something that is a fact. I have seen the difference in time. I would also state that I am with wxmn6 when he says that he has not seen v-plows around him. I know of only two other contractors in my area who own them. Both only own one and have several straight blades. I guess in this area they just are not common. Goes with what I was talking to the owner of Burquip. He said that he has not sold to many of them even though eh tries to push them.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Major difference between me and moses.
God choose moses, but I choose God.
On a toyota you dont have choise of stright or v. Come on talk apples to apples people.
I to have plowed driveway with 24" of snow and a straight plow, and with the v plow I am 10x faster, and its alot easier on the truck.
I have typed it before but some are hard of seeing.
A V PLOW CAN DO EVERYTHING A STRAIGHT PLOW CAN, BUT A STRAIGHT PLOW CANT DO EVERYTHING A V PLOW CAN.
TOPIC CLOSED
Maybe the guys who dont save time with a v plow are the ones that cant operate.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

V-plow will not roll snow as nice and far like a straight blade. If the V-plow was so far superior then no one would sell or buy straight blades. I have said it before... V-PLOWS ARE A CATCH ALL BETWEEN STRAIGHT BLADES AND PUSHERS. THEY CAN DO THE JOB OF EACH BUT NOT AS WELL AS EITHER.

No one ever talks apples to apples here. I can plow driveways faster with an orange (Toyota) then with an apple (full size V). Reason...more manuverabelity.

Too bad you can't get a V for the Toyota then I would be really fast LOL. Size does not always matter.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I wont buy any more new straight blades, but you're right , I do plan on selling a few!


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

What Kind??? I will be out there in June. Should I bring my trailer?


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Are you coming to MI for something, or are you referring to ST. Louis ?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have relatives in Chicago will be going right by.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The reason they still make straight plows is for one way wide open plowing. And for narrow mided people that dont want to try a better idea.
The happy homeowner plowing a few drives doesnt need a v plow, but once you get serious about plowing, then the v plow is the ONLY way to go. My v plow casts snow just fine. I dont need to throw it 20' back over a curb. Fishers are terrible at throwing the snow anyway. I have found that western seems to be the best that I have used at rolling the snow.
Actually I do feel like Moses at times, I may not part the red sea, but I do part the snow with my v plow.
My thinking is that by 2010, v plows will have a majority in market share.
Dino


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

They sell straight blades because the price is lower and for the trucks that can't handle the weight.

The straight blade has two advantages over the V. 
Neither of which has anything to do with how they perform.
1) lower price.
2) less weight for the little trucks.



> V-plow will not roll snow as nice and far like a straight blade.


 Ok, so it isn't as nice... so. Not as far, that's questionable. It throws it far enough though.



> If the V-plow was so far superior then no one would sell or buy straight blades.


 What kind of logic is that? If a Ferrari is so much better than an Impala, why would any one sell or buy an Impala? They sell even more Impalas, but that doesn't make them better. There is much more to sales statistics than which is a better product. McDonalds sells far more hamburgers than anyone, but I have certainly had better. And this IS written in stone although not surrounded by armed guards.


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

we have 3 straight blades: 9ft. fisher, 8.5ft. myers, 7.5ft. myers. working on plow for compact tractor.


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

Just like any other topic, you'll find as many opinions as there are people. I've used a 7.5' western with pro-wings for about four years now. (I know there are other threads discussing pro-wings). But, for the plowing that we do, I just can't see any huge advantage that a V blade would have over my straight blade with wings. When I need another blade it will be a straight one.

I would be interested in seeing a direct comparison between a V plow and a straight blade with wings when it comes to winrowing though...

Todd


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

In a wide open lot, side by side a 9' western and a 8.5' western v plow. I did 2/3 with the v plow to his 1/3. He is a good operator as well. That alone prooved the v vs straight debate right there.
If you have never used a v plow for at least 5 storms then you have no idea how the time savings will be. You guys that havent used one, have alot of theroies but no facts.
From a user that has used plows from 7.5-9', I can say that with out a doubt the v plow will save alot of time, except in one way straight plowing. In all other applications, the plow will blow the straight off the lot.
I have seen just about everything thrown at the v plow from 1/2" of slush all the way to 24" of snow, and the v plow outshined the straight plow in all instances. Like I said before case closed.
Dino


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

I could not help but to reply- A straight 8' blade with our wings on in an open lot will move more snow than a 8'5 boss plow, with less push. Fact is I have plowed with a boss when I worked for the village you are right when you say you can move alot of snow with a boss- that is until the blade is full and it turns into a reverse V and spills all the snow over the sides, a straight blade with wings will keep the snow rolling in front of the plow not letting it accumalate thus creating less spill and less push while moving more snow. I would love to go into a lot with my straight blade with wings against your boss. As far as residentials I have yet to turn one away because it had to much snow. 

Rod


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Wait wait, we are not apples to apples again. With capture plow the whole parameters of the question is changed quite a bit. However, those wings still wont let you carve 24+" open in a driveway. I also think that pushing that much weight will decrease tranny and drivetrain life.
I agree that wings are very good idea, but it really doesnt fit into this argument.
Dino


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Snowplow championship*

We have had them for almost 10 yrs. we go to a lot that has 12 exact rows & time each one 2 at a time. 7-6", 8', 8-6" Staraight or V it's up to but you nothing larger. 3" of snow all even & see what happens. Well 4 V plows & 6 straight, v plow won by 20 secs. ( 9min. 10 sec.) over my straight 8'(9min. 30 sec.). 2 V's broke when they hit hidden covers, 1 straight guy backed into a light post cement base. It still proves driver is more important then equiptment. Brent


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

I didn't think I was arguing, rather comparing catch plow(1 apple) to catch plow(other apple) as far as extra push being hard on truck, because the snow is allowed to roll, the push is greatly reduced compared to one that just catches snow and holds it there. I think the argument was straight blades vs. v. I agree that a straight blade alone in some instances will be beat out by the v, but I think that the diference in cost and weight is the deciding factor for most. I have used both and actually have alot more flexibility with the straight blade with wings. It only takes a few seconds to put my wings on or take them off. I am able to use a smaller shorter truck for better manuvering in tight areas, and as we all know smaller trucks are cheaper to buy and cheaper to maintain. As far as 24" +(a very uncommon snowfall) I would not go in there with my wings on- nor would the boss in the catch position- wings off I would do it, but I agree the V in that instance would do it faster. This is only my opinion from experiences I have had in 23 years of snow removal.

Rod(Turkey-Dude) LOL


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

How can the snow roll with a big wing on the side to keep it from rolling. Are you saying that it throws the snow in front of the plow?
Again I am not disregarding your wings, I think they are good idea. But some things just dont add up.
As for a v plow being a capture plow, to a point I suppose. But what you are really doing with your wings is turning a straight plow into a pusher box, and by doing so you change the whole concept of the debate.
I for one want to stay in the truck and will make at least 2 more passes while you are mounting those wings anyway.
Dino


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

Yes, the snow rolls in front of the plow. I guess I could debate this over and over but the fact is everyones situation is different as is their equipment needs. Like I said before I have had the oppurtunity to use both and my preference is as I stated in my last post. You might get in 2 passes on a short lot if I stop for a coffee break before I put the wings on.

Rod


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I dont care how fast you are it will take you at least 1-2 minutes to install the wings from the time you put the truck in park to the time you are in drive again. The actual installation may be like 2 seconds but I am talking the entire poceedure.
For instance the average Winstom Cup pit stop is about 15-17 seconds, but from the time the driver drops off the apron till he is back at top speed is well over a minute at the average track.
Also how fast does one have to plow to get the snow to roll in front of the plow, at average lot speedds the snow will roll very little. Also once the capacity of the "box" is full, it will start to drop snow just like anythings else.
Where I see time savings would be to winrow the snow, then install the wings and p/u the winrows.
Dino


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

Like I said before we could debate this over and over. The fact is they will take far less than a minute to install from the time you stop to the time you put your truck back in drive(not even enough time to stretch the muscles but still feels good to get out ) Also if you look at the short video on our site or download the whole video off our other site you will clearly see that you do not have to go fast to roll the snow, the speeds of a normal lot will be more than adequete to keep the snow rolling with little to no spill off.What I don't understand is how you know so much about a product you have not used ? It is hard to debate a issue on theory alone, wouldn't you agree? Again I will say I have used both and will stay with the straight blade with wings.

Rod


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

We have 8 V plows on pickups all 6 of my straight blades are 11ftrs and are on larger singles tandems and loaders.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I can therorise about your product, just like others here theroise about other products. However your wings will not change the way a western snow plow rolls snow, straight snow plows are designed to roll snow off to the side. By mounting wings your are defeating that purpose, but you gain from less spill off. However you will still reach the capacity of that "box" that you have now formed, and spill off will still occur. 
However I still see that the wings are a very good idea, and I may even mount them on a v plow and have the best of all worlds.
Dino


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

I can only tell you how they work from experience, not theory. At this point the wings are new and are just starting to take flight(LOL) . I think this could be a fun debate once other contractors have used them (that is if it ever would snow). I have had a great time posting here, and I think we brought out some good points, but any more posts from me here I would only be repeating myself. If anyone needs more info contact me at www.turkeywings.com thanks again I know we may have drifted from the real subject of this post but it was fun!!!

Rod


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

> I can therorise about your product, just like others here theroise about other products.


 Yes, like urethane edges for example. 



> However your wings will not change the way a western snow plow rolls snow, straight snow plows are designed to roll snow off to the side.


 With the plow angled, it will roll off to the side. But ALL plows are designed to roll snow (to minimize energy needed to push), otherwise they would all be flat vertical surfaces.



> However you will still reach the capacity of that "box" that you have now formed, and spill off will still occur.


 Not anymore than with a pro-tech pusher. And I hear very little negative comments about them. Doesn't John Allin have over 40 pushers?

I'll admit, I haven't used these Turk-Key Wings yet, but I have watched the video. Not just the one on the website either, but the full VHS version. I have seen how a lot was cleared without leaving trails that would normally need to be "cleaned up". I have seen the snow rolling in front of the plow, and yet still contained within the wings. If you have a truck that can't support the weight of a V plow (or don't have a V plow, for whatever reason), these wings will increase your productivity the same way a pro-tech pusher will increase your productivity over a straight blade.

I am open to a debate on this with anyone except a person that HAS used them and didn't think that they performed as claimed. Because that person would have first hand experience that I do not.


----------

